# Before and after



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Everybody hates pegboard. I love the stuff. It's cheap, quick and easy. Works for me.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I tried to resist pegboard but alas, I couldn't. That's a sweet looking lathe that I've never seen before. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hates pegboard??? Not me. My shop is insulated and walled with pegboard for all the aditional storage it provides. Wouldn't be without it.
Bill


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Pegboard is great! I've got over 50ft of wall covered with it. Sure makes it easy to change your mind where to hang things


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

no pegboard for me. Pegboard is fine ....it is those stupid hangers that do not stay put that I reject.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree but disagree peg board is nice but as jim said the hangers dont stay put for me…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have learned to use the plastic retainers for the hooks religiously. They help quite a bit, IMO


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

These work good. They fit real tight and stay in. They are plastic, so I don't use them for anything heavy. So far , so good!

http://wallpegstore.com/PegboardHooks.aspx


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Gotta love pegboard.
My Dad always drew outlines around his tools for placement indicators.
Mom said it looked like a crime scene.


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

I also use the plastic retainers, but when I run out of them I put a dab of hotmelt to hold the holders in place.

Paul


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I also have a lot o pegboard in my shop. I liked the white pegboard because its nice n bright, and I didn't have to paint it. (I don't like painting) it is very useful in many instances. I don't luv it, but, I do like it


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow Harry that is a monster lathe! Robust is right! Love the pegboard!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

No complaints about pegboard from me, Hairy. Your shop looks a lot like the front wall of mine. I find pegboard to be both an economical wall covering and a good way to organize hand tools.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Another option is "slatwall", which looks MUCH nicer, is stronger, and the pegboard hooks work on it as well.
I have both and like the functionality of each one, but for looks the slatwall takes the trophy.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

That is exactly what I do in my shop.


----------



## joshtank (Apr 5, 2010)

If I had a concrete block wall, I would have surely gotten pegboard too. Looks good!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

You kidding? I love pegboard. It does what I want it to, it's easy, and very flexible with storage arrangements. What's not to like?

Just make sure you get good hooks, and resist the urge to dangle your framing nailer from it and you are fine…


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It's getting better all the time. Double hooks with a rubber hose is a quick and easy saw till.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Peg board is great…I have a 28×36 garage totally insulated and every square inch of wall space covered by pegboard. There are many creative solutions to stopping the hardware from coming out. I am into "storage solutions" and using every inch including the walls and ceiling with "hangers" help out….

My freinds critized me greatly for putting up all pegboard, but have gone to it themselves. It is 10 years old and virtually shows no wear.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

80% of my tools on peg boards.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

If you like coool peg board like steel or diamond plate, check out this place http://www.carguygarage.com/
They have it all for guys….....I'll see if I can post a pix of my peg board….....


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

How about Greene & Greene pegboard with square holes?
Just sayin…


----------

